# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Never use the word "Selfie" again

## Network

Here I am transforming from reptilian into human in pharaoh regalia, also known as "the mother of heaven needs to shave". Our bloodline is not like yours. I'm risking my life to tell you that my family is hoaxing you from every angle.


reppie.jpg

----------


## sachem

Ahuh.

----------


## ManilaFolder



----------


## Network

> Ahuh.


blood seeps from our pores during the transformation. We store it and drink it to limit the number of humans we have to drain.

I actually have the most sympathy for humans of any reptilian that I know. Most of them just think you're expendable.

----------


## Network

> 


http://antiduckface.tumblr.com/

----------


## sachem

Me, too.

----------


## Network



----------


## Network

NO MORE SELFIE DUCKFACES

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Yu makes da cat gods angree

----------

Network (06-07-2014)

----------


## Network

Duckfaces will all fall victim to reptilians.

----------


## Network

wtf is happening in this photoshop?

----------


## Network

> Yu makes da cat gods angree



I know the cat gods, bunch of Pussies.

----------

fyrenza (06-07-2014),Max Rockatansky (06-07-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I know the cat gods, bunch of Pussies.


They are pussies....and corrupt too.  The whole bunch can be bribed with a can of tuna.

----------


## Network

> They are pussies....and corrupt too.  The whole bunch can be bribed with a can of tuna.



All the rapper 5%ers call each other "god" or "cats". coincidence? I think not!

----------


## Network



----------


## Max Rockatansky

> All the rapper 5%ers call each other "god" or "cats". coincidence? I think not!


Cool cats?  

Cool:


Not so cool:

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------

fyrenza (06-07-2014)

----------


## Network

Hawt!
(the toilet snipe that is)

----------

Max Rockatansky (06-07-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Max Rockatansky

Okay, Ladies.  Do you think he did this on purpose or not?

----------


## Network

> 




That's money.  I still use phones with cords because if I move far enough away, I probably don't wanna talk to you anyways.

----------

Max Rockatansky (06-07-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Network

hahahaha

Sexy far-eastern Euro must've been your search.

----------


## Network

> 



She has a computer screen in a bathroom. 
Just to prove that I notice things other than boobs after I stare at them for a few minutes.

----------


## Network

What's up there?

----------


## fyrenza

3 guesses who _THIS_ is :

----------


## Network

Ouch. This duckface phenomenon is a worldwide epidemic and evidence of the trendy nature of humans. It deserves a few billion in research funds.

----------


## Network

> 3 guesses who _THIS_ is :



That's one cute mofo fo sho. symmetrical colors and dreamy eyes.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> She has a computer screen in a bathroom. 
> Just to prove that I notice things other than boobs after I stare at them for a few minutes.


I never noticed until you pointed it out!

----------


## fyrenza

> That's one cute mofo fo sho. symmetrical colors and dreamy eyes.


It was the eye-to-eye smile that got my heart!

----------


## Network

> It was the eye-to-eye smile that got my heart!


I like the way it has a perfect little ridge to catch liquids or plasmas falling near its head.

woah

----------


## fyrenza

*IT*???

Like no one knows that's YOU?

You're SOOO cute!   :Love7:

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## fyrenza

At the risk of being called a pussy, here's my selfie :

----------

Max Rockatansky (06-07-2014)

----------


## Network

Dogs are the best. My neighbor's dog growls at me all the time when i'm in the back yard and I've never met him with his owners.

Today he finally got loose while I was lounging on my patio. Dog walked straight up to me and I said "hey buddy" and he let me pet him, then ran home. pussies

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Die-hard selfie fan

----------

Network (06-07-2014)

----------


## Network

Further investigation is needed in that case.

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## fyrenza

Wait a just sec, here ...

If ALL lower life-forms are pussies,

YTF are men constantly trying to "score" from women?

----------


## Network

Horny milfs need loves too!


Everyone looks better with glasses, the bigger the better.

----------


## Network

> Wait a just sec, here ...
> 
> If ALL lower life-forms are pussies,
> 
> YTF are men constantly trying to "score" from women?



Don't go all FEM on a comedy thread, pussy.

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------

Network (06-07-2014)

----------


## Network

lol. Max is leading this thread, fyrenza, take your qualms up with him.

I'm walking away. (nah)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Wait a just sec, here ...
> 
> If ALL lower life-forms are pussies,
> 
> YTF are men constantly trying to "score" from women?


Because we don't want to admit we are ruled by pussies.

----------


## fyrenza

Oh, wait!

BOOBS!

----------

Max Rockatansky (06-07-2014)

----------


## Network

We want 3 things from women. Their mouth, their pussycats, and their obedience.

-Elliot Rodger

----------


## Network

> Because we don't want to admit we are ruled by pussies.


omglol max

----------


## Network

> Oh, wait!
> 
> BOOBS!



Know why I really like Asian girls? Because they still respect the superiority of men, and aren't self-entitled twatters like anglo-women.

----------


## fyrenza

Honestly, I think that even more than pussy and actual sex,

BOOBS are what rule our existence.

----------


## Network

I'm just joking of course. Women own us and are greater than the sum of their parts.

I'm voting Hillary

----------


## fyrenza

I will BOOBslap you, in a HEARTBEAT, for even THINKING that!!!

----------


## fyrenza

The Hillary part, that is.

Sit!

Stay.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I will BOOBslap you, in a HEARTBEAT, for even THINKING that!!!


I not only dare you, I DOUBLE dare you to Boobslap me!

----------


## Network

> I will BOOBslap you, in a HEARTBEAT, for even THINKING that!!!


I'll be ready for that BOOBslap and catch it.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

One for the ladies!

----------


## fyrenza

We need to script a TV show ...

It will be about ...









BOOBS!


And we shall RULE the TV universe!  :Wink:

----------


## fyrenza

That dude needs a "brah!"  ROFL!

Or would it be a "bro?"

A man-ssier, for SURE!

----------


## Network

> We need to script a TV show ...
> 
> It will be about ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, belly button to the knees is the best part. Always hidden from our sight on TV.

----------


## Network

> That dude need a "brah!"  ROFL!
> 
> Or would it be a "bro?"
> 
> A man-ssier, for SURE!


He's got a hexagon with horns on his leg it seems. Nice boobs tho

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> We need to script a TV show ...
> 
> It will be about ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't "Three's Company" the first "jiggle" comedy? 

Gotta love jiggle!

----------


## fyrenza

It looked like a pussy tat, to me ...

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Network



----------

Max Rockatansky (06-07-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Allegedly, this is a leaked Christina Hendricks selfie:

----------

Network (06-07-2014)

----------


## Network

nom nom nom
redheads from the tribe of dan like @fyrenza

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## fyrenza

> 


Is that a RISE, in Mr. Furley's polyester Levis???

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> nom nom nom
> redheads from the tribe of dan like @fyrenza


Redheads are hot!  A bit mean too!

----------


## Network

3s company is actually hotter than any show I can think of these days. They always showed full shots of the girls, but today all you get is up close shots for 90% of the show.

like, what's the problem. we just wanna admire your shape.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Is that a RISE, in Mr. Furley's polyester Levis???


Looks that way!  So, it is a rise over Chrissy or Jack?

----------


## Network

> Is that a RISE, in Mr. Furley's polyester Levis???


You must've never seen a RISE

----------


## Network

That's a Barney Fife? RISE

From mayberry, NC. My sister housecleaned for Andy Griffith and said he was an asshole. no lie. She was going to UNCW right at the coast.

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Max Rockatansky (06-07-2014)

----------


## Network

name please
and more

----------


## fyrenza

Rose, but of COURSE!

My Pay-Per-Fap channel is :  ***************.com

----------

Max Rockatansky (06-07-2014)

----------


## Network

I always thought this girl was way hot with bright orange hair in the 5th element. Too bad she looks like the girl from a fucked up situation I regret.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Rose, but of COURSE!
> 
> My Pay-Per-Fap channel is :  ***************.com


Did you censor that or was it done for you?

----------


## Network

> Rose, but of COURSE!
> 
> My Pay-Per-Fap channel is :  ***************.com




You gave me your number.

I called and talked to a Ms Cleo type character for a few minutes before she tried to charge me.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Cool selfie:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2...elfie/8093263/

----------


## Network

WHAT'R THEY DOIN' UP THERE

nothing, because the ISS is an unmanned waste of time and money

----------


## Max Rockatansky

http://www.nasa.gov/content/astronau.../#.U5PBDvldWSo

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Network

shopped concave earth reflection.

----------


## Network

Wherever these ladies are from are the hottest bloodline to me. Border Ruzzians

----------


## fyrenza

> I always thought this girl was way hot with bright orange hair in the 5th element. Too bad she looks like the girl from a fucked up situation I regret.


Mila Jojovich :

----------


## Network

This is how she looked when I was drained.

She's a reptilian, like me.

----------


## fyrenza

> Did you censor that or was it done for you?


Now, now, Max ...

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Network

wow, look at the identical reflection in the eyes.


model_actress_milla_jovovich_with_vampire_fangs_by_turlyvamp-d4y2ef7.jpg

That's the moon followed by its projector.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Mila Jojovich :


Milla was kick ass in the Resident Evil flicks

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Now, now, Max ...


Only if you're doing it right, Sweetie.  Only if you're doing it right.

----------


## Network

> Milla was kick ass in the Resident Evil flicks



Russian accent speaking English can't be beat. I think I've watched 2 of the Rez Evil movies. I'm sure I'd like the rest just listening to her.

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Network

lol. that's like a _Walking Dead_ metal album cover.


she's not impressed:

----------

Max Rockatansky (06-08-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/worl...icle-1.1799005

----------


## fyrenza

> wow, look at the identical reflection in the eyes.
> 
> 
> model_actress_milla_jovovich_with_vampire_fangs_by_turlyvamp-d4y2ef7.jpg
> 
> That's the moon followed by its projector.


It may be the contacts ~

they reflect at one axis,

but her actual eyes reflect at another.

----------


## fyrenza

> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/worl...icle-1.1799005


If I was ever that high?

I'd choose to fly!

----------


## Network

> It may be the contacts ~
> 
> they reflect at one axis,
> 
> but her actual eyes reflect at another.


photoChop creates everything we see

sistar

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> If I was ever that high?
> 
> I'd choose to fly!


I'd be wearing a parachute!

----------


## Network

> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/worl...icle-1.1799005




Not sure but I think this could be a photoshop creation.
(that was sarcasm)

of course this isn't real amateur photography.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Not sure but I think this could be a photoshop creation.


Another photoshop since, to some, WWII never happened.

----------


## Network

> Another photoshop since, to some, WWII never happened.




That's just a statue, isn't it?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Here I am transforming from reptilian into human in pharaoh regalia, also known as "the mother of heaven needs to shave". Our bloodline is not like yours. I'm risking my life to tell you that my family is hoaxing you from every angle.
> 
> 
> Attachment 4022



Did you drop acid, while watching Stargate? That would explain a lot.

----------

Network (06-07-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

trompe l'oeil

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------

Network (06-07-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Network

> Did you drop acid, while watching Stargate? That would explain a lot.


Stargate dropped acid while watching me.

----------


## Network

> 



I'm pretty sure that's on the up and up.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Network

> 


But you'll need to zoom in on that babe.

I'm pretty sure one tit is bigger than the other and she's in the alumernazi duarity half dark/half light paradigm.

----------


## fyrenza

> 



That chick's nipples were MY "First Clue!"

----------


## Network

> That chick's nipples were MY "First Clue!"


Then you failed the test. She's on the lightness/darkness line from Ishlamic symoborizm

_One tit is bigger than the other, give me the bigger one, the bigger one_
(chorus for my new song)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> That chick's nipples were MY "First Clue!"


Always looking at the boobs!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Stargate dropped acid while watching me.




*"Stop with the Hoaxing! You're an alien from Planet Egypt"*

----------


## fyrenza

I'm _telling_ ya ~

women will take over the world with their boobs!

Even other women are glued to 'em!  lol

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I'm _telling_ ya ~
> 
> women will take over the world with their boobs!
> 
> Even other women are glued to 'em!  lol


Will?  They've already won!

----------


## fyrenza

> Always looking at the boobs!


<~ BUSTED!

I couldn't help but look at that ...

Holly SHIT, what IS that???

Some "Here!-Let-me-duct-tape-my-wiener-and-balls-all-up-so-you'll-FEEL-something" thang?

He will be SOOO sorry, in the morning ...

----------


## fyrenza

> *"Stop with the Hoaxing! You're an alien from Planet Egypt"*


If ^that's^ true?

I don't believe your fap'ing hand, nor those other dudes guns, are going to Save The Day ...

just sayin'

----------


## Network

> 



_You came in like a Wrecking Ball! I've never been so Hard Before!_




wait, I think that tattoo under the boobs is a photoshop.

----------


## fyrenza

Is the woman in the trompe l'oeil real, or is she just part of the art?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> <~ BUSTED!
> 
> I couldn't help but look at that ...
> 
> Holly SHIT, what IS that???
> 
> Some "Here!-Let-me-duct-tape-my-wiener-and-balls-all-up-so-you'll-FEEL-something" thang?
> 
> He will be SOOO sorry, in the morning ...


Just guessing, but he's probably got a half dozen socks in there!

----------


## Network

> Is the woman in the trompe l'oeil real, or is she just part of the art?


She's a SIM
and a slut

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Max Rockatansky

http://www.diyphotography.net/women-...-study-proves/

----------


## fyrenza

> 


WT$%#???

You mean, I could "shopped" myself up to look semi-good???

I WANT MY PIC BACK!!!  lol

----------


## Network

PRON stars are hotter than hollywooders.

But they have a lower budget and less photoshopping.

But Mila is all Russian-reptilian. And looks the same without makeup.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> WT$%#???
> 
> You mean, I could "shopped" myself up to look semi-good???
> 
> I WANT MY PIC BACK!!!  lol


The link says most women prefer the natural look and I agree.

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## fyrenza

> The link says most women prefer the natural look and I agree.


Yeah, right ~

you're just in it for the BOOBS!

ADMIT IT, pal!

----------


## fyrenza

> 



O. M. G. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT is the funniest meme I've ever seen,
and I've seen a LOT of 'em!!!

----------

Max Rockatansky (06-08-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Yeah, right ~
> 
> you're just in it for the BOOBS!
> 
> ADMIT IT, pal!


Boobs definitely play a part in it!

----------


## OriginalCyn

> name please
> and more


Not reptilian (that I can tell, at least -- you're apparently the in-house expert on that subject), but a definite redhead.  

treehugging.jpg

----------

Max Rockatansky (06-08-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> We need to script a TV show ...
> 
> It will be about ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought all tevee was for boobs.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Not reptilian (that I can tell, at least -- you're apparently the in-house expert on that subject), but a definite redhead.  
> 
> treehugging.jpg


You possess a natural, unpretentious but very striking beauty.

Are those green eyes I see to go with the red hair? 

Celtic to the core, no doubt!

Wow!...like...wow!

[I'm sorry, did I say that out loud?]

----------

OriginalCyn (06-08-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> That's a Barney Fife? RISE
> 
> From mayberry, NC. My sister housecleaned for Andy Griffith and said he was an asshole. no lie. She was going to UNCW right at the coast.


I don't doubt it. He was a committed liberal.

----------


## Trinnity

must one last <ughh> time <oops>

----------

DonGlock26 (06-08-2014),Max Rockatansky (06-08-2014)

----------


## OriginalCyn

> You possess a natural, unpretentious but very striking beauty.
> 
> Are those green eyes I see to go with the red hair? 
> 
> Celtic to the core, no doubt!
> 
> Wow!...like...wow!
> 
> [I'm sorry, did I say that out loud?]


**blushing furiously**  Right now my face is almost as red as my hair.

Yes, glass-bottle green eyes.  Not sure why, but when I'm angry about something, they morph into blue, and the more pissed-off I get, the bluer they turn.

----------


## DonGlock26

> If ^that's^ true?
> 
> I don't believe your fap'ing hand, nor those other dudes guns, are going to Save The Day ...
> 
> just sayin'


That hand doesn't fap because of the lack of palm hair. Sheesh!

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Trinnity

I miss my Walking Dead <sniff sniff>

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I miss my Walking Dead <sniff sniff>


Me too.  October is one long, hot summer away.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I miss my Walking Dead <sniff sniff>


[insert Political Hotwire joke here]>

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> [insert Political Hotwire joke here]>


For them:

----------


## Trinnity

I don't do facebook.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I don't do facebook.


Like reality tv shows, I'm not a fan of FB either.  

OTOH, I'm a big fan of Craigslist:

----------

